# Suche preiswertes Echolot



## Karpfen737 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo
 Köntet ihr Mir vieleicht ein Echolot für Maximal 200€
empfehlen Danke


----------



## simmi321 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

Hi, ich hab mir dieses gerade bestellt: http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...nce-Mark-5x-Pro-83-200-kHz-Echolot--2064.html
Leider ist es noch nicht da, aber interessant ist der 10% neukunden Rabatt.
Vielleicht solltest du schreiben für welchen Zweck du es benötigst, einsatzgebiet, Gewässer, Gewässertiefe usw. Damit dir besser geholfen werden kann .


----------



## Karpfen737 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

ich brauche es um haupsächlich 
tiefe und struktur eines 250 hekta großem bagerloches zun Untersuchen


----------



## Karpfen737 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

was haltet ihr von dem

http://www.amazon.de/Lowrance-Fishfinder-X-4-Series-schwarz/dp/B00470R46C/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1329760583&sr=8-5


----------



## simmi321 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

Für bodenbeschaffenheit sollen die dsi eher sein, wurde mir hier im Forum gesagt. Das von amazon warscheinlich eher bedingt geeignet.... Eher für tiefe


----------



## Karpfen737 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

brauche es weniger für struktur als für tiefe


----------



## OssiHWI (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

du meinst also eher sowas hier...


----------



## Karpfen737 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

ja genau ist das das 
lowrence x4 series

wo bekomme ich eine geberstange für diese echolot
*
*


----------



## OssiHWI (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

das ist das Lowrance X4 Pro... Die Geberstange gibt`s bei ebay für 30€ glaube ich...

oder du nimmst meins. Ich überlege ob ich es verkaufe.


----------



## Karpfen737 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

neh wendern hole ich es mir neu


----------



## OssiHWI (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

naja es war 5 Mal im Wasser - also fast neu...

Mit Akku, Tasche, Aufladegerät, Geberstange...man könnte sagen anschließen und losfahren....


----------



## Karpfen737 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*

habe mir grade das lowrence x4 bei amazone bestellt
|jump:


----------



## Langen 12 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche preiswertes Echolot*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> naja es war 5 Mal im Wasser - also fast neu...
> 
> Mit Akku, Tasche, Aufladegerät, Geberstange...man könnte sagen anschließen und losfahren....


 

Hallo überleg mal weiter ob du dein echo verkaufen möchtes währe wohl intressiert wenn wenn der preis stimmt:vik:

Mfg Langen12


----------

